# Using Vinegar and water



## jor71 (Aug 20, 2008)

I read that the safest way to clean an enclosure (and feeding bin) is to use vinegar and water. Does anyone here think otherwise? I am planning to use 1 part vinegar to 5 part water. 

Also, how long should I air it out before allowing him back in to the enclosure?

Thank you for your time,
Joe


----------



## AB^ (Aug 20, 2008)

cleaning preferences vary from person to person but as long as you cant smell the vineagar anymore the tegu should be fine in it.


----------



## nat (Aug 20, 2008)

I use vinegar for some surfaces... it makes a great window cleaner rather than using windex. I wouldn't however recommend it if you are wanting to sanitize the enclosure. It is not a reliable disinfectant (but it works great if you just want to freshen up the cage!). So if you are cleaning your cages and need to actually disinfect (such as if you were going to be housing a new animal in that enclosure, or trying to kill off any possible parasites/ infections in the enclosure) then go with a 5% bleach solution rather than vinegar.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

I use Novalsan, what the vets use to disinfect. I bought it at a local feed store for $50 for a gallon. The concentrate is mixed 1 tbs to 24 oz of DISTILLED water. I read somewhere if you use tap water the solution is good for a week or two. Distilled water will allow it to last 6 weeks. I've given half of the gallon away to a few people, I'll never use it all.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I am leaning toward using Novalsan; I read some good things about it. 

Dave, I notice most people say there are no fumes. Do I need to rinse it out and how long should I wait bbefore putting him back in?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

No fumes! It only works on surfaces so you have to completely clean any debris off of the surfaces before. It also has some residual disinfection action. I think vets will actually use it on open wounds so it's very safe. It's also a great glass cleaner!


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I think vets will actually use it on open wounds so it's very safe.



Yep, they sure do!


----------

